# Garage wall art



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

I have just ordered a silhouette of my M3 to hang on the wall of my garage. There are a number of offerings of this type that I have seen but this one is reasonably priced and appears promising. All models of M3 and some M4s are available. I had to custom-order my G80 M3 as apparently I am the first. 

www.petrolvibes.com/collections/silhouettes/car

Black painted steel, 31 inches wide and just $149 shipped from Lithuania to the USA; I paid $20 extra for my G80 but now the latest-gen M3 should be $149 as well. I will follow up once I receive the silhouette.

Oh, and lots of non-BMW choices, particularly a broad selection of Porsches.


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

Got the silhouette yesterday. It hangs from a single nail or screw. See photo.


----------

